# Gifted Pakistani Highflyers



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So I just got gifted a pair of Pakistani highflyers bred directly down from birds imported from pakistan.....so theres a pretty nice story behind this gift... like two days ago I let some of my young homers loose to fly around and when I went to close the trap at night I realized that i had a young pigeon in my loft that didnt belong to me and on closer inspection I saw that it had a washer type thing with a number on it on its leg.... and It looked alot like one that I saw on some pics on this site a while back on some pakistani highflyers actually in Pakistan....so I looked on craigslist and there was a guy with an add for Pakistani highflyers that lives near me so I gave him a call and told him about the bird and he told me it belonged to him and that it was a competition bird on its first flight that got lost and he was very thankfull and he would be right over.....when he got to my house we got to talking pigeons and I went over to see his loft and he was so greatful to get the bird back that he gifted me to young birds out of one of his pairs that came from birds directly imported from Pakistan.... so Ill try to post pics of them tomorrow when theres light out so you guys can see these little guys they are really beautiful birds and very muscular and athletic looking, the guy sais that they fly like 8 hours on most days and can fly even more if you train them right so hopefully I can get alot of enjoyment out of them


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

You are very lucky to own a pair of Pakistani pigeons, i haven't owned any myself but they are one of the greatest high flyers you can get. Good luck with the new pigeons


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great story ! (I like your website, too...not may folks here have Pouters).

Post some pics of the High Flyers ! It was nice that the owner cared enough about retreiving the lost one, too...


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Pictures as promised*

these guys are about a month and a half old I see alot of the tippler pics on this site have pics of the eye sign what does it mean?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

.............


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

.............


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you Sunne and Jaye for your compliments and I really do enjoy all of my birds and the different breeds of spanish pouters


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Great looking pigeons. Both look very healthy nd ready to fly 

Im not sure but I think the color of the eye tells wat strain they are and how they mite perform like how high or how long they will fly for.

Good luck


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice story. I almost had the same experience. I found a roller in my loft which didn't belong to me, called the owner, talked about pigeons and when he came I was gifted with 6 rollers! Before that I was dreaming of having rollers in the future--so was it fate? Too bad that he lost his whole flock(hawk scare) and only that bird that went into mine was the lone survivor of that flock. Some guys are really nice/generous!


----------



## AliImran (Jun 27, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> Thank you Sunne and Jaye for your compliments and I really do enjoy all of my birds and the different breeds of spanish pouters


Hi
First all thank for sheering your bird picture with us. I have very limited knowledge about pigeon. They both are Pakistani High flyers. As I think the bird which is in first picture is batter then scanned. First bird gives you good time and also good breeder. And Scanned bird with yellow eyes pigeon are not too bad but Pakistani High with yellow eyes pigeons very less percentage can fly long time. This is my personal opinion.

Thank

Ali Imran
Middlesbrough UK


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Imorales4,
Great story! Wonderful looking birds, thanks for sharing, and good luck with them  Peace,
YaSin


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your compliments and yes I'm quite happy with my new gift, I'm already training them to get settled to my loft.


----------



## bigdunc (Sep 14, 2017)

*found pigeon with tags*

This pigeon unfortunately was not alive and was decomposed for a while.
I am however very interested in where it came from.
The legs had three bands one of which has this inscription 609/DFS/PK-IRN-HIGHFLYER.
The other two have no markings but are red and another is green not solid band like the blue highflyer band.
Any ideas on location?


----------

